# Añadir circuito de previos



## granfenix (Oct 23, 2006)

He estado buscando y leyendo información y no he encontrado ningún tema que me solucione mi duda, por lo que, si no es mucha molestia, me gustaría que me comentaseis dónde puedo conseguir información para formarme acerca de lo que quiero hacer o me aconsejeis.

Lo que pretendo, como he comentado, sería obtener una salida previa a la amplificación de una radio cuando no está preparada para ello. Sería para conectar una etapa con preamplificador que permite ajustar la ganancia a partir de una entrada que acepta desde 0.1V hasta 4V de entrada. La radio contiene un amplificador TDA7375 cuya información la he encontrado aquí:
http://www.audiosound.información/katlisty/TDA7375.pdf
Buscando en el foro he encontrado un post de una persona que se hizo un amplificador utilizando este integrado. Lo pongo porque aparece una imágen de las entradas y salidas (también aparecen en la documentación del integrado):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/problema-amplificador-26-x-2-watt-1931/

Creo que alguien ya ha hecho algo parecido para otras radios. Aquí tengo un ejemplo, pero he intentado localizar a la persona para ver si me podía aconsejar y no lo he conseguido.
http://mitglied.lycos.de/hardwarekiller03/lineout.htm

He visto que hay circuitos comerciales de la marca CEBEK que realizan esta función, está un reductor de ruidos (PM-12) y un previo para uso general (PM-4) y creo que podría utilizarlos, pero no se cual me vendría mejor, qué consecuencias podría tener el hacer algo así ni cómo conectarlo. Dejo un enlace donde vienen los circuitos de esta marca:
http://www.diotronic.com/htm/previos.htm

Os dejo una imágen de los amplificador... un esquema y sus conexiones:



Con esta solución, ¿se mejorará la calidad ante un conversor alta/baja medianamente bueno?

¿Se podría conectar un circuito de previos como lo marco en la imágen, cogiendo el +12 de la entrada a la radio? ¿Estaría siempre conectado o habría que desconectarlo?

Os agradecería muchísimo si me podeis proporcionar cualquier ayuda, documentación o consejo.


----------



## omfreg (Oct 27, 2006)

Buenas, acabo de leer tu mensaje. 

Puesto que lo que quieres es un previo te recomiendo los operacionales TL072 y TL074. que siempre los recomiendo porque a mi me funcionana muy bien.

Los encontraras en diotronic facilmente, te lo digo porque yo trabaje alli 

Simplemente cuando los compres te bajas el datasheet del TL072, alli te viene el esquema electrico interno, que en el fondo son dos operacionales de bajo ruido.

Lo unico que has de hacer es montar el clasico amplificador operacional no inversor, le das una ganancia de 2 o 3 mas o menos y a la salida le colocas el TDA.

Ojo cuando lo alimentes. Si lo alimentas con tension asimetrica no te olvides de colocar 2 resistencias o 2 condensadores en serie desde el positivo al negativo y del punto medio sacar la masa del circuito, porque si no no te funcionaran.

Si el transformador tiene toma medias pues nada, ya tienes una masa real.

Espero haberte ayudado.

Un saludo


----------



## granfenix (Oct 27, 2006)

omfreg, gracias por tu respuesta. 

La verdad es que tengo muy poca idea de electrónica pero tengo tiempo hasta que lo monte, así que intentaré enterarme un poco mejor de cómo montarlo (no quiero romper nada ).

Por cierto, el amplificador admite entrada desde 0.1V, por lo que no creo necesario amplificar antes.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------

